

How to be a good open-source citizen - nolanl
https://gist.github.com/nolanlawson/d5334678848aaf11ba39

======
dozzie
After Chris Siebenmann's viewpoint:

If you expect feedback, be it tickets or patches, make submitting it as
pleasant experience as possible. Merely demanding feedback is simply being an
asshole.

If you want feedback, it's your fscking duty to cater for people you expect it
from. After all, it's them who go out of their way here.

~~~
nolanl
Totally agree. I could write an even-longer essay on "How to be a good open-
source maintainer."

Too many projects have poor documentation/tests, or they don't make it clear
how to contribute. Something as simple as a CONTRIBUTING.md file can be really
valuable; IRC and mailing lists are also good resources to offer.

